# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Unterwasser-Container mit menschlichen Skeletten
Im Gewässer vor der thailändischen Küste bei Sattahip wurden See-Container mit "mehr als hundert" menschlichen Skeletten gefunden.
Das Department of Special Investigation (DSI) gab erst an, man hätte bei einer Untersuchung keine Skelette gefunden.
Erst als Meldungen hierüber in den thailändischen Medien hochkochten, (Taucher berichteten von einer hohen Anzahl von Totenschädeln) bequemte man sich zu einer weiteren Untersuchung.
Konkrete Ergebnisse liegen (mal wieder) noch nicht vor.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/local/1 ... eton-claim
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7prqi04edfk&NR=

----------

PM Abhisit hat jetzt die Ober-Forensierin Dr. Porntip mit der Untersuchung des Falles beauftragt

http://www.pattayaone.net/news/2009/may ... 52_4.shtml

----------


## Daniel Sun

Letztens gab es einen Bericht über Piraten auf N-TV oder so. 

Zum Ende des Viatnam Krieges sind viele Viatnamesen auf Schiffen Richtung Thailand geflohen. Diese Flüchtlingsschiffe wurden dann sobald sie die viatnamesischen Gewässer verlassen hatten, von Piraten überfallen und zu hunderten vergewaltig und getötet. Mag vielleicht weit hergeholt sein, aber vielleicht steht das in einem Zusammenhang. In dem Bericht wurde allerdings erwähnt, das viel Leichen nie gefunden wurden. 

Na ja, es wird sich sicher feststellen lassen, wie alt diese Skelette sind.

----------


## Robert

Man hat vor Sattahip nun keine Container gefunden...

Quelle

----------

> Man hat vor Sattahip nun keine Container gefunden...
> 
> Quelle



Wird ja immer skurriler.

----------

Wenn, waren es eh alles Selbstmorde, wetten?

----------


## Enrico

Denke mal eher das die jetzt sagen "Da sind keine Container oder Leichen, kannst ja nachschauen jetzt wenn du willst"  ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Da kamen mal zwei grosse Wellen, ......
dann hat man grosse Loecher aufgemacht und wieder zugemacht. Dann kam die Kripo aus Deutschland, Schweden, ....
Da welche fehlten, musste man die grossen Loecher wieder aufmachen. Dann standen gestapelt Kuehlcontainer in den Strassen von Pukett. 
Dann war irgendwann die Polizei weg und dann auch die Container.
Denke man hat den ganzen Burmesen und Seezigeunern ein ehrenvolles Straatsbegraebnis zu kommen lassen.
Wenn man einen Metall-Benzinkanister ins Meer schmeisst, erkennt man den schon nach 2 Jahren nicht mehr wieder, ... grosser Muschelblock..,
Seeleute wissen das. Taksin ist kein Seemann, aber er weiss bestimmt auch was.

----------


## konradadenauer

Da haben es die Einwohner von Phuket ja direkt gut gehabt.

Hier in Krabi wurden die meisten Opfer von Pee Pee Islands angeliefert. Die ganze Stadt war über Tage von Verwesungsgeruch bedeckt.

Mehrmals täglich fuhren die Fahrzeuge der Feuerwehr durch die Strassen und spritzten Desinfektionsmittel.

Erst nach knapp einer Woche trafen in einer Nacht- und Nebelaktion die Kühlcontainer ein. Einen Tag später trafen auch die Forensiker ein.

Noch heute liegen auf dem chinesischen Friedhof hunderte von nicht identifizierten Leichen (Die Buddhisten verbrennen die sterblichen Überreste).

----------


## Mr Mo

> Die ganze Stadt war über Tage von Verwesungsgeruch bedeckt.


Bin seinerzeit 5 Tage nach dem Tsunami in Krabi angekommen, von Verwesungsgeruch
hab ich aber gar nix mitbekommen.




> Noch heute liegen auf dem chinesischen Friedhof hunderte von nicht identifizierten Leichen (Die Buddhisten verbrennen die sterblichen Überreste).


Die liegen da einfach so rum? Sind doch sicher eingegraben worden, oder?

@konradadenauer
mach doch erst ma nen Vorstellungs tread auf   ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Rettung naht!
Die gleiche Forensik- Expertin, die im letzten Oktober den "Gas-Granaten-Einsatz" der Polizei untersucht , und alles ganz schnell ver..., zu... (na ja was denn jetzt?) mit decken wars auf jeden Fall was, die untersucht jetzt auch die Containersache. Nach ihrer Ausage im Fernsehen, sind die Container schon mindestens 20 Jahre im Wasser.
 ::   ::

----------

Dies mit der Bildung von korallen hat Hand und Fuß. Nicht umsonst werden überall Schiffe und Flugzeuge versenkt um die Bildung von Korallenbänken zu beschleunigen.

Mehr als 20ig Jahre halte ich auch für mehr als nur Fragwürdig in diesem Zusammenhang.

----------


## Didi-K

> Nicht umsonst werden überall Schiffe und Flugzeuge versenkt um die Bildung von Korallenbänken zu beschleunigen.


Stimmt, aber normalerweise nimmt man da vorher die Passagiere raus ...   ::

----------


## konradadenauer

> Zitat von Phommel
> 
> Stimmt, aber normalerweise nimmt man da vorher die Passagiere raus ...


Bist Du Dir da sicher?

----------

Was ist bisher in der Sache geschehen?
Außer Gelabere nix.
Dr. Porntip zeigt auch nur eine schlappe Performance.
Man sucht wohl immer noch krampfhaft nach einem Teppich in der richtigen Größe, unter den man alles kehren kann.
Aber man wird ihn schon finden.

----------


## MichaN

anhand der besiedlung lässt sich die liegezeit ziemlich genau festestellen- es gibt eine reihe von untersuchungen in welcher reihenfolge sich was an künstlichen riffen tut- natürlich abhängig von strömung und umgebungsbiologie- das sollte kein problem sein. ich persönlich gehe davon aus das böse ausländer die ursache gesetzt haben.

Micha

----------

> ...das sollte kein problem sein...


Tja, und warum brauchen die so lange?
Und was ist mit den anderen Containern?

----------

Einen der Container (6 x 3 m) vor Sattahip hat man jetzt mit einer Unterwasserkamera durch eine ca. 60 cm große Öffnung untersucht.
Menschliche Skelette wurden (angeblich) nicht gefunden.
Es wurden Schlammproben aus dem Container entnommen, um sie auf toxische Substanzen zu untersuchen.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/local/1 ... an-remains

----------

Nachdem die Untersuchung eines Unterwasser-Containers ohne Ergebnis war, sollen die noch weiteren vorhandenen Container untersucht werden, entsprechend Dr. Porntip Rojanasunant, damit Gerüchten, sie könnten Opfer des "Schwarzen Mai 1992" enthalten, nachgegangen wird.
Bei dem ersten Container vermutet man, dass er der Petroleum Authority of Thailand (PTT) gehören könnte, der (angeblich) unglücklicher Weise, beim Verlegen von Gas-Pipelines, ins Wasser gefallen wäre. 
Der Container war modifiziert und wurde seinerzeit wahrscheinlich als Büroeinheit genutzt.
Die weiteren Untersuchungen sollen nach Ende der Monsunzeit stattfinden.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/local/1 ... e-examined

----------

